# World Pillow Fight Day - Washington DC - 2008



## EricBrian (Mar 23, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/ericbrian/2353766949/

Yesterday at Dupont Circle in DC. 

I am having one heck of a time uploading images to Flickr today. I'll show more later when I get home.


----------



## mdcrisp2000 (Mar 24, 2008)

If only I'd known about the one in London. I so would have gone! Looks like great fun!

Hope your camera didn't get damaged...


----------



## EricBrian (Mar 24, 2008)

Yeah it was fun.  

I wish I would have also taken a pillow. :lmao:

This reminds me, though, that I wanted to post a couple more pics.


----------



## EricBrian (Mar 24, 2008)

Here are two more:


----------

